# Nice Homestead



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

All u need is a couple mules... Click


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice comparable, looks more authentic. I lived a few miles from it for about 18 years


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I wonder who finally bought it and finished it.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Who'd have time to homestead or take care of the mules. You'd be spending all of your time keeping the castle clean.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

That place was a shell for years. If I remember right it was lost in a foreclosure.


----------

